# Patrol Report



## Kiwi99 (20 Oct 2008)

Anyone got a copy of the latest greatest patrol report we are using?


----------



## Old and Tired (20 Oct 2008)

Kiwi

It just so happens that I have my Recce Patrolmans aide memoire not a foot from me right now.  Which report do you want.  There is a generic Patrol report, then some of the more specific ones covering COP, Route, Area etc.

Let me now which you need and I'll type them up and post them here for anyone that might want to reference them.

H


----------



## Kiwi99 (20 Oct 2008)

Generic one should do for now.  I will modify it as required by my chain of command.  Thanks.


----------



## Old and Tired (20 Oct 2008)

Here it is Kiwi.  Hope it works for you.  I'll post more as time permits.

H


----------

